# Brachypelma bohemi enclosure pictures.



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Could i see some of your _Brachypelma bohemi setups please. _

_Cheers Callam _


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Not mine, but found on a German forum ages ago:










It is a B.smithi set-up, but with Brachy's being desert species, then this would be suitable if you want to create a more naturalistic set-up.


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

empirecook said:


> Not mine, but found on a German forum ages ago:
> 
> image
> 
> It is a B.smithi set-up, but with Brachy's being desert species, then this would be suitable if you want to create a more naturalistic set-up.


that is amazing!


europe have always been so much better than the brits when it comes to enclosures. Im glad it isnt as popular as it once was to put snakes in tubs all the time

My swedish friend keeps boiga in something that looks 100% natural. I would love to be a snake in his care


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is a pic of the setup I had for my AF Brachypelma boehmei, nothing fancy but just kept on a dry coir/peat based substrate (as they're a scrubland species),a bark hide that I scraped out underneath for a retreat and a waterbowl... nice and basic.

The enclosure is just a plastic exo-terra breeders box:-










-P


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

cheers u 2, all the care sheets have said 40-60% humidity. didnt know they where a deser species. is that percentage ok ?


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

The natural looking ste-ups are very very nice but as some spiders never seem to move very much and basically stay where they are then it seems a waste to go to the lengths of such to keep them in. It all depends on where it's going to be displayed I guess so if it's a proper show piece then by all means go ahead and do something like the picture at the top but the one further down is more than suitable and perfectly adequate.
They are best kept on the drier side of humidity conditions but go to the section which has the care sheets and it will be explained there :2thumb:


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

empirecook said:


> Not mine, but found on a German forum ages ago:
> 
> image
> 
> It is a B.smithi set-up, but with Brachy's being desert species, then this would be suitable if you want to create a more naturalistic set-up.


 
Is this the same person who's got all the video's on youtube?? He has the best enclosures i have ever seen :mf_dribble:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

billsy said:


> Is this the same person who's got all the video's on youtube?? He has the best enclosures i have ever seen :mf_dribble:


Yep. 

YouTube - Vogelspinnen / Tarantulas - Terrarienübersicht / Terrariums

And here are his pics on the german website: 
Michel82s Alben: Terrarien

I'm trying to get something similar to that OBT set-up for my balfouri's. : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

dizzee said:


> Could i see some of your _Brachypelma bohemi setups please. _
> 
> _Cheers Callam _


If u wanna buy sme thing identical to this im selling mine


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

thgis is it although ive removed all the plants so its just cork sides and mud substrate so u could make it look identical to this one in seconds id like to swap if for some tarantulas idealy im about an hour from folkstone


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Some of those set-ups are very very nice but I can't help thinking where were the spiders? I used to set all my aquariums up as natural as possible but at least I could see the fish :lol2:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

ill pass jay, thanks for the offer tho matey. i getting a encloser off house of spiders, there back off holiday tmoz. and getting a juvi boehmei (5-7cm) of spider shop.

just wanted to know how people set up the enclosures., going to get the bits tmoz. n hopefull get the enclosure by the end of this week.

i got a 2.5 inch cork tube that i might put burry a borry for him. and get some live plants, water bowl.

just so i got it right. trying to take the avarages off all the care sheet as most wers diff.

temps. 18-22c

humidity 40-50% ( keep half the encloure damp and half dry)

im having a 4-6 inch layer of eco earth just to lower the risk of him falling, and if he dows im gunna put live plants round the side of the enclosure to try to sofetn the landing.

The only thing the care sheet havnt mentioned, probly because it is quite universal. hhow often should i feed the lil fella and how much to feed him when he gets bigger and what sort of transitions should it be ? 

Thanks callam


----------



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

Those german setups are works of art, I'm just pleased that my Ts would not know the difference, otherwise I'd feel guilty.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

bryan357 said:


> Those german setups are works of art, I'm just pleased that my Ts would not know the difference, otherwise I'd feel guilty.


Exactly...

-P


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone ?


----------

